#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Сколько стоит домик в Туве (Кызыл)

## Васса

Хотел бы купить домик в Кызыле (Тува). Может кто знает порядок цен? В интернете нашел три предложения, дома очень крутые и цены тоже. :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

Вы бы для начала туда съездили, осмотрелись, глядишь и домик бы покупать передумали  :Smilie:

----------


## А н д р е й

http://tuvaplus.ru/realty/houses.html  может тут посмотрите

----------

